# [Résolu] partage de connection internet entre XP et Gentoo

## terminou

Salut

voici mon souci. Je dois réinstaller ma Gentoo à partir du Livecd 2006.0 sur mon Desktop. Je souhaiterai partager ma connection internet Wifi de mon laptop sous XP (PC1) avec mon Desktop (PC2) qui sera sous gentoo.

Bref j'ai suivi l'install conformément au guide. Tout est niquel avec les packages du livecd. 

maintenant je dois installer ma carte Wifi (PC2) sous gentoo  à base de ralink 2500. Cependnat le emerge rt2500 va chercher les sources sur le net (mais je l'ai pas encore ....) bref c'est pour ca que je voualis passer par mon laptop.

au niveau hardware : j'ai branché un cable droit entre la carte Ethernet du PC1 et PC2.

Le PC1 (laptop sous xp) j'ai activé le partage de connection et eteint le firewall

mon desktop a bien une ip 192.168.0.254

la commande route me renvoie

.....

default (le nom du laptop) 0.0.0.0 (pour le Genmask) et pour Iface eth0

la commande emerge rt2500 se termine par 

connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.238.52|:80....

je vois pas ou est le pb. est ce parce que j'ai mis un cable droit au lieu d'un croisé ?

SOLUTION :

j'ai résolu le pb en installant un server proxy sous XP( analogX)

un p'tit export export http_proxy="http://192.168.1.100:6588"

concernant les IP 

Le laptop : Carte WIFI (avec la connectino internet ) obtenu via DHCP par mon routeur WIFI (192.168.1.100)

la carte reseau IP (192.168.0.1) attribué automatiquement lorsque je partage la connexion WIFI avec la connection ethernet

coté Gentoo. un p'tit dhcpcd eth0

et voilouLast edited by terminou on Mon Nov 06, 2006 10:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## CryoGen

entre 2 PC il faut un cable croisé  :Smile: 

----------

## terminou

arf c'est ce qu'il me semblait.. et sinon rien d'autre au niveau conf du fichier /etc/conf

j'ai config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0=("nodns nonis nontp")

route_eth0=("default gw 192.168.0.1")

----------

## terminou

le cable croisé ne change rien malheureusement à mon probleme   :Crying or Very sad:  une piste?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Tout est bon au niveau DNS ??

----------

## terminou

ba je pense.

dans le fichier /etc/resolv.cong j'ai ceci

domain mshome.net

nameserver 192.168.0.1

Mes 2 pc se ping mutuellement.

----------

## titoucha

Tu arrives à pinguer ta passerelle ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi je mettrai plutot les DNS de ton FAI à la place de celui d'XP, car je ne suis pas sur qu'il fasse proxy dns.

----------

## terminou

bon j'y arrive pas..

Répartons de zero. 

Mon PC portable PC1 sous XP accede à internet par wifi par DHCP

Je branche mon PC2 avec un cable croisé sur le PC1.

Ensuite que dois je faire?

----------

## terminou

heeeeeellllpp!! je comence a perdre patience avec cette distrib. Y a pas moyen d'avoir ces foutus pilotes RT2500 intégrés dans le liveCd sous amd64

c'est pour ca que je dois utilisé le partage de connection internet.. 

HHEEEEEELLPPP!!! avant que je retourne sous windows pour toujours (parce que lui au moin ca marche direct sans se prendre la tete a configurer des fichiers et pis installer des fichiers qui ne sont pas accessible sans connection internet)

C'est aussi ridicule que dire : Allo, je vous appelle pour connaitre votre numero de tel... MOUAAAA AAAAAA

----------

## man in the hill

 *terminou wrote:*   

> bon j'y arrive pas..
> 
> Répartons de zero. 
> 
> Mon PC portable PC1 sous XP accede à internet par wifi par DHCP
> ...

 

Salut,

Tu dois activer le partage du côté de xp ! je me souviens plus exactement mais tu cliques doit sur l'icône de ta connexion wifi et tu va dans les propriétés, etc ... http://www.commentcamarche.net/pratique/partage-xp.php3

Il y a pleins d'infos sur le net ! 

@ +

----------

## gbetous

 *terminou wrote:*   

> avant que je retourne sous windows pour toujours

 

ce serait dommage dès la première difficulté de faire un truc pareil   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *terminou wrote:*   

> heeeeeellllpp!! je comence a perdre patience avec cette distrib. Y a pas moyen d'avoir ces foutus pilotes RT2500 intégrés dans le liveCd sous amd64
> 
> c'est pour ca que je dois utilisé le partage de connection internet.. 
> 
> HHEEEEEELLPPP!!! avant que je retourne sous windows pour toujours (parce que lui au moin ca marche direct sans se prendre la tete a configurer des fichiers et pis installer des fichiers qui ne sont pas accessible sans connection internet)
> ...

 

 Houlaaaaaa mais il vas se calmer le boubou ^^

 Bon .. t'as bien activé la partage de connexion sous windows au moins ?? :p

EDIT= oupsss je viens d elire le post de man in the hill .... bon bah on est deux a pointer cette possibilité au moins :p

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *terminou wrote:*   

> HHEEEEEELLPPP!!! avant que je retourne sous windows pour toujours (parce que lui au moin ca marche direct sans se prendre la tete a configurer des fichiers et pis installer des fichiers qui ne sont pas accessible sans connection internet)
> 
> C'est aussi ridicule que dire : Allo, je vous appelle pour connaitre votre numero de tel... MOUAAAA AAAAAA
> 
> 

 

Mouai, enfin bon, c'est pas pour être méchant, mais quand on prend un cable droit pour relier directement deux PC et que l'on veut commencer à faire du partage de connexion, il faut avoir un minimum de connaissance en réseau, quelque soit l'OS.

Désolé, c'était mon petit coup de gueule avant d'aller me coucher, bonne nuit.

----------

## man in the hill

 *terminou wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> voici mon souci. Je dois réinstaller ma Gentoo à partir du Livecd 2006.0 sur mon Desktop. Je souhaiterai partager ma connection internet Wifi de mon laptop sous XP (PC1) avec mon Desktop (PC2) qui sera sous gentoo.
> 
> Bref j'ai suivi l'install conformément au guide. Tout est niquel avec les packages du livecd. 
> ...

 

Tu as un routeur ? Pourquoi tu veux passer par ton laptop et pourquoi tu veux le wifi sur ton desktop pour l'installe au lieu d'utiliser le cable et ta carte Ethernet qui a sûrement un driver sur le LiveCD gentoo ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *terminou wrote:*   HHEEEEEELLPPP!!! avant que je retourne sous windows pour toujours (parce que lui au moin ca marche direct sans se prendre la tete a configurer des fichiers et pis installer des fichiers qui ne sont pas accessible sans connection internet)
> 
> C'est aussi ridicule que dire : Allo, je vous appelle pour connaitre votre numero de tel... MOUAAAA AAAAAA
> 
>  
> ...

 

 Tu as raison .. en soi ne pas le savoir n'est pas grave .. c'est plutot la réaction qui surprend non ??   :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

L'énervement est très mauvais conseiller.   :Twisted Evil: 

Si tu arrives à pinguer les deux PC et que tu ne peux pas sortir je dirais qu'il y a de fortes chances que le partage sous Windows ne soit pas correct.

----------

## terminou

ba comme vous pouvez le voir j'ai deja u des deboire avec la distribution. La, je devais la reinstallé car je ne pouvais pu rien compiler pour repartir sur de bonnes bases. Et la technique que j'utilisais avant ne fonctionne plus (je telechargeais paquet par parquet sur mon portable, gravais les fichiers sur un CD et copiait sur le PC fixe à la mimine.)

Cette fois ci je cherchais une methode un peu plus intelligente qui malheureusement semble bien plus complexe que prevus.

----------

## razer

Je ne voudrais pas jouer l'avocat du diable, mais débuter sous linux en installant du wifi n'est p'tet pas la meilleure approche pour découvrir les joies des logiciels libres.

J'ai beau utiliser linux quotidiennement (et professionnellement) depuis plus de 5 ans, j'ai sacrément galéré avec ce wifi

Mon conseil : achète un cable croisé, fais en sorte que çà fonctionne en filaire, installe correctement ta gentoo, et occupe toi du Wifi plus tard. J'ai bien peur que çà fasse déjà pas mal pour débuter...

Poste un message sur un forum windows pour apprendre à y partager une connexion, car ce n'est pas ici le meilleur endroit pour le faire

Bon courage !

----------

## Oupsman

Dans l'ordre : 

WinXP fait proxy DNS quand on active le partage de connexion.

Peux tu nous donner le résultat de la commande netstat -rn sur ton portable ?

Essaye de faire un traceroute vers un serveur quelconque (distfiles.gentoo.org par exemple) et donne nous le résultat de la commande.

Et ne perds pas patience  :Wink: 

----------

## terminou

c'est quoi l'equivalent de ca (si dessous) sous Gentoo ?

Clients sous Windows XP/2000

Il s'agit ensuite de configurer les passerelles sur les clients. La passerelle est l'adresse IP du PC n°1 qui bénéficie de la connexion Internet, soit 192.168.0.1 dans notre cas.

Dans la fenêtre "Propriété de protocole internet (TCP/IP)", dans l'onglet "Général", entrez 192.168.0.1. comme passerelle pour chacun des clients. Toujours dans l'onglet "Général", cliquez sur "Utiliser ladresse serveur DNS suivante" et entrez les informations suivantes :

Serveur DNS préféré : 192.168.0.1

Serveur DNS auxiliaire : rien

----------

## terminou

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Dans l'ordre : 
> 
> WinXP fait proxy DNS quand on active le partage de connexion.
> 
> Peux tu nous donner le résultat de la commande netstat -rn sur ton portable ?
> ...

 

je testerai ce soir!! mici   :Wink: 

je me decourage pas mais m'agace un peu vite en ce moment!!   :Sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

Tu as d'autres LiveCD  qui peut-être on ce driver ou passer par ndiswrapper ... As-tu regardé du côté d'ubuntu ou knoppix ?

----------

## razer

 *terminou wrote:*   

> c'est quoi l'equivalent de ca (si dessous) sous Gentoo ?
> 
> Clients sous Windows XP/2000
> 
> Il s'agit ensuite de configurer les passerelles sur les clients. La passerelle est l'adresse IP du PC n°1 qui bénéficie de la connexion Internet, soit 192.168.0.1 dans notre cas.
> ...

 

Dans l'ordre :

1-Déclarer la passerelle

```
route add -net default gw 192.168.0.1
```

2-Configurer le dns

```
cat "nameserver 192.168.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## Oupsman

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat "nameserver 192.168.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
> ```
> ...

 

???? 

je vais p'tet dire une connerie, mais cat c'est pour un fichier non ? Là faudrait plutot faire un echo ??

----------

## Mickael

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> cat "nameserver 192.168.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
> ```
> ...

 

+1

----------

## nico_calais

Autre solution que tu peux envisager. Tu peux t'acheter un petit switch à 5 ports (ça coûte pas très cher) que tu connectes directement à ton routeur. Tu branches tes deux autres ordis à ce switch.

Avec cette config, tu n'as plus à te préoccuper du partage windows. Tu devras mettre ton routeur en passerelle et le ou les serveurs DNS de ton FAI que tu retrouves sous windows via la commande "ipconfig /all" si mes souvenirs sont bons.

En plus, un switch c'est toujours utile   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Le switch c'est bien, mais ça n'empêche pas qu'il faut quand même configurer correctement sa route et son/ses DNS.   :Wink: 

----------

## terminou

et pis surtout que c'est juste pour DL les source de ma carte WIFI et apres pour le reste ca doit rouler  :Very Happy: 

Merci pour le conseils des posts precendent.

Oui je pense qu'il faut taper 

echo "nameserver 192.168.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## terminou

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Dans l'ordre : 
> 
> WinXP fait proxy DNS quand on active le partage de connexion.
> 
> Peux tu nous donner le résultat de la commande netstat -rn sur ton portable ?
> ...

 

Sur mon portable sous XP j'ai

===========================================================================

Active Routes:

Network Destination        Netmask          Gateway       Interface  Metric

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1     192.168.0.1       10

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1   192.168.1.101       1

        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1

      192.168.0.0    255.255.255.0      192.168.0.1     192.168.0.1       10

      192.168.0.1  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       10

    192.168.0.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.0.1     192.168.0.1       10

      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0    192.168.1.101   192.168.1.101       25

    192.168.1.101  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       25

    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.1.101   192.168.1.101       25

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0      192.168.0.1     192.168.0.1       10

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0    192.168.1.101   192.168.1.101       25

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.0.1     192.168.0.1       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.0.1               4       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.1.101   192.168.1.101       1

Default Gateway:       192.168.1.1

===========================================================================

Persistent Routes:

  None

PAr contre pour le reste je n'arrive plus à obtenir une IP de mon pc fixe.

----------

## terminou

bon le pb des ping est résolu

Sinon a partir du PC2 je tape

tracepath 192.168.1.100 (adresse IP PC1 via le WIFI) OK 

tracepath 192.168.0.1    (adresse IP PC1 via la carte ethernet) OK

tracepath 192.168.1.1 (routeur WIFI) 

1:192.168.0.254   

1: NO reply

2: NO reply etc....

Pourtant la commande route sur le PC2 affiche le résultat suivant (je tape à la mimine)

destination        gateway                  Genmask           flags   metric  Ref   Use  Iface

192.168.0.0      *                             255.255.255.0    U        0         0      0     eth0

loopback           Hell.HellNetwork      255.0.0.0            UG     0         0     0      l0

default              192.168.0.1             0.0.0.0               UG     0         0     0      eth0

Sur mon laptop

sur licone reseau ethernet j'ai mis

use IP address  192.168.0.1

subnet mask     255.255.255.0

dafault gw         192.168.1.1   (=IP de mon routeur WIFI)

Prefered DNS  : 192.168.1.1  (ip du routeur WIFI)

Sur l'icone Wifi de mon laptop j'ai ceci

icone advanced

internet connection sharing de coché avec home networking connection mis sur local area connection

l'icne en dessous esty coché egalement 

les propriétés sont mis a ip automatic ainsi que DNS

Les firewall Windows sont à OFF

mon fichier resolv.conf du PC2

nameserver 192.168.1.100 (IP du PC1 pour la connection WIFI)  

est ce bon ? je pense que oui

dois je mettre autre chose que nameserver?

----------

## gbetous

 *terminou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mon fichier resolv.conf du PC2
> 
> nameserver 192.168.1.100 (IP du PC1 pour la connection WIFI)  
> ...

 

si j'ai bien compris, ton PC2 passe par le PC1. tu as donc 

[Routeur] 192.168.1.1 ===== (wifi) ===== 192.168.1.100 [PC1] 192.168.0.1 ===== (ethernet) ===== 192.168.0.254 [PC2]

tu vois que ton PC2 ne peut que parler à 192.168.0.1 ! donc tu dois mettre dans ton resolv.conf le 192.168.0.1 (et idem pour le gateway).

----------

## terminou

oui cd'est ca pour le shema. malheureusmeent mofiifer le fichier resolve.conf comme tu me demande ne change rien au niveau du tracepath 

MErci de ton aide en tout cas

----------

## razer

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> cat "nameserver 192.168.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
> ```
> ...

 

C'était simplement pour voir si vous suiviez  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Les deux interfaces qui concernent l'Ethernet, je leurs mettrais des adresses dans le même réseau que le Wifi, par ex : 192.168.1.110 et 111.

Ensuite si tu arrives à pinguer correctement l'adresse 192.168.1.100, c'est que ton PC Windows route correctement.

Je mettrais comme route 192.168.1.110 et comme serveur de nom 192.168.1.1.

----------

## Oupsman

 *terminou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sur mon laptop
> 
> sur licone reseau ethernet j'ai mis
> ...

 

Je sais c'est pas drole, et c'est pas mon genre de me moquer comme ça, mais j'avoue que ce message là m'a bien fait rigoler   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Je te conseillerais fortement de te procurer un ouvrage sur les bases du protocole IP, là je crois que tu en as besoin ... 

Pour faire simple :

Si ton adresse IP est 192.168.0.1, ton subnet mask le 255.255.255.0, pour contacter autre chose que les périphériques réseaux en 192.168.0.x, ton système va contacter la default gw. Hors, ta default gw n'est PAS dans le même sous réseau que ton système. 

Si j'ai bien compris ton installation, met 192.168.0.1 comme route par défaut sur ton PC fixe et ca devrait le faire. Idem pour les serveurs DNS, même si cela n'est pas aussi important.

----------

## titoucha

C'est ce que je lui ai dit juste au-dessus, mais en mieux enrobé   :Wink: 

----------

## terminou

Oki merci pour les infos. j'ai pas trop l'oocaze de me pencher sur sur réseau donc effectivment c'est forcement pour ca que j'ai un petit pb pour accomplir ma tache.

Je vais tester. 

PS: Moi qui voudrait bien etre admin reseau mais mon chef veut pas me payer des formations   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit : Et pis d'abord y a que ceux qui ne font rien qui ne commettent pas d'erreur   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben va d'abord faire un tour sur des sites genre comment ça marche histoire d'apprendre les bases et ensuite tu peux télécharger des sujets de BTS informatique options administrateurs de réseaux locaux avec les corrections histoire de te tester et d'en apprendre un peu plus au niveau théorique, mais bon, le mieux, c'est vraiment d'apprendre par la pratique   :Wink: 

----------

## terminou

j'aurai juste une ch'tite question quand meme

Pourquoi la commande tracepatch IP Ethernet PC1 et IP WIFI PC1 depuis le PC2 marchent bie nalors si les 2 sous réseaux ne sont pas sensé communiquer ensemble alors dans mon cas?

----------

## titoucha

 *terminou wrote:*   

> j'aurai juste une ch'tite question quand meme
> 
> Pourquoi la commande tracepatch IP Ethernet PC1 et IP WIFI PC1 depuis le PC2 marchent bie nalors si les 2 sous réseaux ne sont pas sensé communiquer ensemble alors dans mon cas?

 

Pour l'adresse Etherenet PC1 c'est normal, car elle est à l'autre bout du lien Ethernet, pour le Wifi il faudrait voir la table de routage de PC1.

Attention, je n'ai pas dit que les réseaux ne devaient pas communiquer entre eux, le partage de connexion est un routage simple fait en principe dans le même réseau d'adresses, par contre il est tout à fait possible de faire un routage entre deux réseaux n'ayant pas les mêmes adresses, mais par contre cela devient un routage plus compliqué avec des tables plus complexes et des protocoles de routage et heureusement que c'est possible sinon internet ne serait pas possible.   :Wink: 

----------

## terminou

bon ba pas de progres malgré vos recommandation

le PC1

ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

et le PC2 sous gentoo je lui ai mis l'IP 192.168.1.102

lorsque je fais le ping depuis le PC2 un ping 192.168.1.101 OK (normal c'est à l'autre bout du cable croisé)

toujours depuis le PC2 le 

tracepath 192.168.1.100 me renvoie

1: 192.168.1.102

1: No reply

1:192.168.1.102

resume pmtu 1500

bref il ne sait pas ou aller 

pourtant j'ai bien sur le PC2 dans le routage

default 192.168.1.101 0.0.0.0    ..... eth0

192.168.1.0  * (pour gateway) 255.255.255.0   ..... eth0

C'est quoi cette derniere ligne?

c'est vraiment bizarre, je ne vois pas ou est l'erreur.

sur mon PC sous xp le netstat -rn renvoie

===========================================================================

Active Routes:

Network Destination        Netmask          Gateway       Interface  Metric

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1   192.168.1.100       25

        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1

      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0    192.168.1.100   192.168.1.100       25

      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0    192.168.1.101   192.168.1.101       10

    192.168.1.100  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       25

    192.168.1.101  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       10

    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.1.100   192.168.1.100       25

    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.1.101   192.168.1.101       10

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0    192.168.1.100   192.168.1.100       25

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0    192.168.1.101   192.168.1.101       10

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.1.100   192.168.1.100       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.1.100               4       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    192.168.1.101   192.168.1.101       1

Default Gateway:       192.168.1.1

===========================================================================

une ch'tite idée ?

----------

## terminou

etes vous collé par mon pb ? ou bien est ce impossible a faire mon partage de connexion entre gentoo et XP ?

----------

## blasserre

 *terminou wrote:*   

> etes vous collé par mon pb ? ou bien est ce impossible a faire mon partage de connexion entre gentoo et XP ?

 

expérience perso :

clik droit sur l'interface réseau du xp que tu veux partager, définition des paramètres (assez intuitif)

paramétrage du client linux en DHCP 

et ça roule....

à éviter : 

- définir plus d'une connexion "cliente" pour le partage (création d'un pont réseau)

- essayer de définir des paramètres IP à la main sur le linux (je pense qu'xp ne réagit qu'aux clients à qui il a donné une IP)

un conseil :

comme toujours avec le réseau MS, un minimum de patience est nécessaire... une connexion qui ne parche pas les deux premières minutes peut très bien marcher à partir de la troisième   :Rolling Eyes: 

bon courage

----------

## titoucha

 *terminou wrote:*   

> bref il ne sait pas ou aller 
> 
> pourtant j'ai bien sur le PC2 dans le routage
> 
> default 192.168.1.101 0.0.0.0    ..... eth0
> ...

 

Cette ligne veut dire que tout qui va sur le réseau, 192.168.1.0 doit, sortir sur l'interface Ethernet.

----------

## terminou

oui j'ai pu le constater en supprimant la ligne   :Smile: 

En fait je pense qu'il doit y avoir un pb dans les tables de routage gentoo. puisque la tracepath 192.168.1.100 (carte WIFI qui doit partager la connexion internet) ne renvoie rien. On ne sort pas de mon PC fixe

Cependant la route par défaut me semble bien configuré.

----------

## razer

 *terminou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> ...

 

Cà ne PEUT PAS fonctionner

Tu as 2 réseaux distincts (wifi et ethernet) qui ont la même adresse de sous réseau

Tu as mal interprété les conseils que d'autres t'ont donné : te documenter un peu sur les réseaux

C'est ton routage qui n'est pas adapté, et non tes IPs

Sur ton windows, tu devrais avoir :

Wifi : IP 192.168.1.100

Gateway : 192.168.1.1

Ethernet : IP 192.198.2.100

Sur ta Gentoo :

IP 192.168.2.101

Netmask 255.255.0.0

Gateway 192.168.1.1

Ton poste windows doit te permettre de router les 2 sous-réseaux entre eux, mais çà j'ignore comment faire çà avec windows

----------

## terminou

aaahhh oki oki... ba je vais tester tout ca.

concernat XP il suffit de cliquer sur l'icone wifi et de dire de partager la connexion wifi parmis une liste de connexion possible (ici ce sera le local area network )

Merci pour ton conseil.

----------

## terminou

j'aurai juste une ptite question annexe.

Maintenant j'arrive a pinger et faire du tracepath du pc linux (PC2) sur les 2 IP du PC1 sous XP

Le DNS est ok puisque le ping www.google.fr m'affiche l'ip et ne renvoie aucun resultats

un emerge rt2500 affiche l'ip du server distfiles.gentoo.org mais timeout

connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.236.52|:80...failed: connection timed out.

pourtant en tapant sous XP ipconfig /all je vois bien  IP routing enable à yes et le firewall est à OFF.

le probleme ne serait ce pas du que le WIFI est en AP et pas ad hoc?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'ai pas tu suivis mais tu as essayé de changer ton mtu ??

----------

## terminou

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> J'ai pas tu suivis mais tu as essayé de changer ton mtu ??

 

non mais je viens de tester (j' ai mis 1460 sur la carte ethernet du PC2) et ca ne change rien

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Tu es chez quel FAI??

----------

## terminou

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Tu es chez quel FAI??

 

ba chez free mais je vois pas le rapport ? mon PC1 qui a la connexion marche nikel .

Pour rappel, j'ai un routeur WIFI qui est connecté sur la freeboite. lui sert de server DHCP en commencant les IP à 192.168.1.100

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben le rapport c'est qu'au boulot j'ai des sites distants chez free justement et que j'ai été obligé de baisser le mtu à 1400 pour que ça fonctionne bien sur certain site.

----------

## razer

 *terminou wrote:*   

> j'aurai juste une ptite question annexe.
> 
> Maintenant j'arrive a pinger et faire du tracepath du pc linux (PC2) sur les 2 IP du PC1 sous XP
> 
> Le DNS est ok puisque le ping www.google.fr m'affiche l'ip et ne renvoie aucun resultats
> ...

 

Je pense qu ton XP doit faire plus qu'un simple routage : il doit faire du NAT, ie faire une translation des adresses de ton réseau local en adresse de ton routeur WIFI : de 192.168.2.X vers 192.168.1.100. Forcément dans le cas inverse le routeur capte keudalle si tu lui demande de router des adresses qui ne sont pas de son réseau...

Encore une fois je ne configure jamais de postes Windows qui ne sont pas des clients, poste un message sur un forum XP à ce propos : je suis prêt à parier que le problème provient de ton XP si tu as suivi la manière qu'on ta donné pour configurer ta gentoo...

----------

## terminou

j'ai résolu le pb en installant un server proxy sous XP( analogX)

un p'tit export export http_proxy="http://192.168.1.100:6588"

concernant les IP 

Le laptop : Carte WIFI (avec la connectino internet ) obtenu via DHCP par mon routeur WIFI (192.168.1.100)

la carte reseau IP (192.168.0.1) attribué automatiquement lorsque je partage la connexion WIFI avec la connection ethernet

coté Gentoo. un p'tit dhcpcd eth0

et voilou

Merci de votre aide.

maintenant je peux installer les pilotes RT2500

j'aurai pu prendre un long cable ethernet mais bon je voualis apprendre par une méthode un peu plus élaboré   :Cool: 

----------

## titoucha

Pour ta carte wifi rt2500, il y a un fichier important qui contient la configuration de démarrage du module, c'est /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat si il est mal configuré ta carte ne fonctionnera pas.

----------

## terminou

Ce qui me chagrine un peu c'est la commande emerge rt2500 -pv

Il me balance tout un tas de dependance dont xorg-x11....

Bref me conseillerez vous d'abord par mettre à jour GCC conformément à la procedure  puis seulement installer le païlote RT2500 ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben ouai, en effet le mieux est d'abaord de mettre à jour gcc et d'ensuite d'installer des paquets supplémentaires, car si tu les installes tout de suite, quand tu passeras à la version supérieur de gcc, alors tu devras les recompiler.

Une règle importante avec Gentoo: Il faut être partisan (un doute là sur l'ortographe, j'ai envie de mettre un s à la fin) de l'effort inutile   :Laughing: 

----------

## terminou

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait !!!

Bon ba apres GCC je regarderai le xorg modulaire car je flaire une embrouille déjà (j'ai un doute la.. en theorie puisque je pars de rien, j'aurai directement le Xorg modulaire installé ?)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai, direct en modulaire   :Wink: 

----------

## terminou

Bon ba je vais pouvoir repartir avec une install clean.. Hop et des que c'est stable il me faudra trouver une zolie appli pour faire une image du disk Gentoo  :Cool: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon pour l'image disque tu as l'embarras du choix, il existe des softs comme partimage, ou suivant ton FS tu peux suivre l'excellent how-to de notre modo à tous, anigel, ou sinon tu peux faire un tar de ta partoche ou un cp -a qui reviennent au même quaf que je trouve que les deux dernières methodes sont plus souples, tu peux changer ton FS ...etc.

[mode=vache]

Je te file pas les liens car un petit peu de research ne te feras pas de mal je pense   :Wink: 

[/mode]

----------

## terminou

 :Very Happy:   t'inquiete je demandais pas   :Twisted Evil: 

DONC PAF dans tes deeeeennnts héhéhéhéhéhéhéhé

----------

## SanKuKai

 *terminou wrote:*   

> Ce qui me chagrine un peu c'est la commande emerge rt2500 -pv
> 
> Il me balance tout un tas de dependance dont xorg-x11....
> 
> 

 

Salut.

Juste une ch'tite remarque en passant. À mon avis la grosse quantité de dépendances vient du fait que tu as le USE qt activé.

Un petit coup de :

```

echo "net-wireless/rt2500 -qt3" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

Et tu pourras installer les pilotes de ta carte sans emerger Xorg et Qt.

----------

## terminou

oki cool. merci pour l'astuce.

----------

